# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Έπαθλο Aιγαίου 1990 (27 Μαϊου , Ρόδος)

## Polyneikos

Αλλο ένα τοπικό grand prix στην Ρόδο, πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 27 Μαϊου του 1990, με λίγες όμως συμμετοχές.
Στα αξιοσημείωτα, τα guest posing του Γιάννη Γκίνη και της Ντίνας Μέργιανου

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παρουσίαση του αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 94 – Απρίλιος 1991.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

